# Piper gets a shock



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Many of you will be familiar with Piper, my resident rehab who used to be a feral. Well, I've obviously been spoiling him rotten, because he's getting too big for his boots!
Yesterday, after he had been allowed the freedom of the house for hours and hours, I went to pick him up to put him back in his own quarters, when he reared up, growled and pecked - hard.
He reacted to my 'No, Piper! Bad Piper, don't peck!' with superior indiference. So I thought it was time to let him know he's not king of the roost. I climbed up a chair, got nose-to-beak with him and GROWLED back!
You should have seen his expression! He was utterly shocked! 
Then I picked him up (no reaction) and put him in his cage. Only then did he get his treat...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Good thinking, Teresa.....give him a dose of his own attitude.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you allow him free roam of your house for hours, he will try to claim it as his own and protect/defend his turf. This is normal male pigeon behavior. I'm glad you are trying to teach him the concept of "sharing", and hopefully he will soon understand.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Teresa,

You are not alone with a belligrent feral house bird/pet. 

My feral "Jack" is a holy terror. Every night at bedtime when it is time for him to go back in his cage a battle of wit persues. He growls, wing slaps, pecks real hard and fights with every once of energy he has not to go to bed.

Yes they are spoiled rotton,but what a pleasure doing so.

I've tried showing him who's boss, but Jack has different ideas.

Have fun!

lol
Louise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lwerden said:


> Hi Teresa,
> 
> You are not alone with a belligrent feral house bird/pet.
> 
> ...


Thank you for allowing your pigeon access to your space. It is VERY normal for a male pigeon to be possessive of any and all territory he is allowed to roam, it's part of the nature of the beast. Learning to share doesn't come easy, and he will continue the battle until he claims it all or you give him a room to himself.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Treesa,

I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining or having a problem with Jack.

I love all his antics, including the nightly battle of wits.

I can't ever imagine limiting him to just one room. He is free to roam about the house. I love spoiling him and enjoy everything about him.

I am just a novice at this, but loving every minute of it.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

lwerden said:


> Hi Treesa,
> I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining or having a problem with Jack.
> I love all his antics, including the nightly battle of wits.
> I can't ever imagine limiting him to just one room. He is free to roam about the house. I love spoiling him and enjoy everything about him.
> ...


Louise, have you tried to feed and water him ONLY in his ''home''? Remove his uneaten food after his breakfast and put a bit of fresh food in his home just when you want him to return to go nighty-night and invite him to dinner. Sure worked with my parrots when I was training them to return to their cage on command.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Little Bird,

Thanks for the advice. Sounds like a great idea. I'll give it a try.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Teresa said:


> Many of you will be familiar with Piper, my resident rehab who used to be a feral. Well, I've obviously been spoiling him rotten, because he's getting too big for his boots!
> Yesterday, after he had been allowed the freedom of the house for hours and hours, I went to pick him up to put him back in his own quarters, when he reared up, growled and pecked - hard.
> He reacted to my 'No, Piper! Bad Piper, don't peck!' with superior indiference. So I thought it was time to let him know he's not king of the roost. I climbed up a chair, got nose-to-beak with him and GROWLED back!
> You should have seen his expression! He was utterly shocked!
> Then I picked him up (no reaction) and put him in his cage. Only then did he get his treat...



LOL, that is funny. I would love to know what went through his little head.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is really funny, Teresa! Pigeon meets his match 

When I had our PMV pigeon, Puffin, in qurantine he would struggle and squirm and bite all he could to avoid being captured - but once I'd got him and placed him in his night-time cage, he jumped onto his brick, turned a circle and crowed at me as if HE was the winner 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lwerden said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> I didn't mean to sound like I was complaining or having a problem with Jack.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I didn't take it that way, at all. I know you are enjoying his antics, I am just wondering if we are giving our pampered male pigeons mixed signals?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Teresa said:


> I climbed up a chair, got nose-to-beak with him and GROWLED back!
> You should have seen his expression! He was utterly shocked!


Oh if only we had something like video on demand at "just that right moment"  ROFL

Good for you Teresa - let us know if he remembers the "growling back" though


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You're too soft on the bird, giving him a treat like that. But at least you taught him manners.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TOO LATE! 

Squeaks, after 5 years, is a dyed-in-the-wool spoiled rotten pigeon! There is no way that I could train him as Little Bird suggests, but that's OK because I'm used to his ways and he to mine.

He KNOWS he is KING of the apartment. He rules everybody! 

I would rather he NOT eat when I put him to bed because that just means more poops to clean up in the morning. AND, he CAN make a mess. Besides, he goes to bed LATE at night...long after "normal" pijies are snoozin' away! 

Every case is different and so, how one deals and lives with their in-door darlin's can vary greatly. OTHER pets around can make a big difference too.

Dom and Gimie are treated differently and kept separated from Squeaks. I am Squeaks' mate and that's the way the feathers fall.

Good luck with all the training. Start 'em young, I say! 

CHEERS TO PIPER and JACK!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

*Message For "mr Squeaks" From "one Eye Jack"*

Squeaks you are my Idol!!!

When I grow up I want to be just like you!!!

My mommy thinks she is the boss, but you and I know better.

I am entitled to be spoiled!!! I deserve it!!!

I almost died. "They" didn't think I would survive. I showed them!!!

Whatta u say Squeaks? - Should be form our own "Spoiled Rotten Piegon Club" ? We could come up with some really great rules.

I'm sure we could recruit "Piper" as our first member. I'm also sure there are many more who would want to join.

Love & Hugs 
Your Friend,
"Jack"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

lwerden said:


> Squeaks you are my Idol!!!
> 
> When I grow up I want to be just like you!!!
> 
> ...


Well, Jack, THANK YOU FOR THE KIND WORDS! What a lovely compliment!

I think you have a SPLENDID IDEA! I am an SPP (Super Power Pigeon) and would consider it an honor to be an SRP with you and Piper. 

AND, I think you and Piper would be fine additions to our SPPs!

I have a feeling there are MANY SRPs out there! You are MY vote for PRESIDENT! Maybe we should send out a "call" for others who would like to join the *S*poiled *R*otten *P*igeon Club?

Love and Hugs back!

Spoiled Rotten Forever...Mr. Squeaks


----------

